# catch 22



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

I have had a soft tissue injury in my left knee for years. But I can ride with no limitations as long as I change nothing on my bike geometry. Problem is I am sure my fit is not correct. My saddle is too low and too far back. But if I change it the old injury will surely rear its ugly head (soreness and burning and time off bike.) What should I do? Bite the bullet an get a proper fit? Or live with it?


----------



## wpointlax (Aug 25, 2007)

As a coach, this is what I tell my athletes....A proper bike fit is very important. It helps to maximize your power in your pedal stroke while preventing injury.

The only way to cure an injury it rest and time. I would strongly recommend getting a proper bike fit and see a doctor follow what he/she says to dol


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

roadandtrail said:


> Problem is I am sure my fit is not correct. My saddle is too low and too far back.


Too low and too far back for what—formulas and numbers put out there for the average rider? You're riding injury-free now and are convinced that changes will bring the old injury back. Seems clear to me that leaving well enough alone is the answer. A bit more power at the rear wheel is worthless if you can't ride your bike any more.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

wim said:


> Too low and too far back for what—formulas and numbers put out there for the average rider? You're riding injury-free now and are convinced that changes will bring the old injury back. Seems clear to me that leaving well enough alone is the answer. A bit more power at the rear wheel is worthless if you can't ride your bike any more.


this.

what have you seen that makes you think your current position is "wrong"?

the number one symptom of a bad position is pain... you're not having any pain in the current position.


----------



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> this.
> 
> what have you seen that makes you think your current position is "wrong"?
> 
> the number one symptom of a bad position is pain... you're not having any pain in the current position.


No pain in current position. But plumb bob and knee flexion were a little out of whack. I raised the saddle today to 30 degrees of flex and brought the saddle forward so plum bob strikes at end of crank. Rode for 20 min easy and the bike felt great. The old set up had me feeling like I was falling of the back of the bike. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

roadandtrail said:


> No pain in current position. But plumb bob and knee flexion were a little out of whack. I raised the saddle today to 30 degrees of flex and brought the saddle forward so plum bob strikes at end of crank. Rode for 20 min easy and the bike felt great. The old set up had me feeling like I was falling of the back of the bike. Thanks for the replies.


Plum bob (if used at all) is a good starting point, not a point to end at. Start with KOPS or there about and try to find a comfortable, powerful position from there, not the other way around.

One thing many people may miss when doing their fit (even a professional fit) is aerodynamics. Be sure the seat is far enough fowward and low enough that you don't tighten up when you roll your hips forward to get low in the drops.


----------

